# jailbreak iPod 3.1.3



## louis776 (17 Février 2010)

Salut à tous !

J'ai un iPod touch G3 32 Go sous 3.1.3 et je cherche à le JailBreaker.


Existe-t-il un logiciel qui conviendrait avec son logiciel iPod ??

merci d'avance !


----------



## fabe38 (17 Février 2010)

Est il en 3.1.2?
Le 3.1.3 est récent, il n'est peut être pas encore traité.
Mais d'après ce que j'en ai lu, l'évolution n'est pas intéressante (suivant le modèle que l'on a).
Mais au fait, a t'on le droit de parler de JB ici??


----------

